# 1862 cub leaking hydraulic oil



## Grammy’s cub (8 mo ago)

Hi, 
Grammy here. I have a older cub
1862 I believe. It’s leaking hydraulic oil.

I’m wondering where I can find cheap replace parts, also I’m told it probably needs the large, octagon screw like things replaced.
Also, Can I put something else in it besides the cub hydro oil…to save some money.. 

One more thing while I’m thinking about it what’s the difference between the hydraulic oil and the transmission oil?

Thanks for any help you can give me! 😊


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Parts availability for Cub Cadets is very limited. Messicks deals with CC parts, I would give them a try. 









Cub Cadet Model Search






www.messicks.com


----------

